# I am having way too much fun in Finale...



## Rodney Money (Aug 15, 2017)

EDIT: 8/19, I added a lighter, better visible, higher resolution paper and with the help of @hawpri and his Photoshop skills now I have this cool 3D diffusion paper crumble effect!


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 16, 2017)

That don't doesn't fit for that kind of paper. It should look like manuscript


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 16, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> That don't doesn't fit for that kind of paper. It should look like manuscript


You are exactly correct, my friend, and now the next step will be searching for period fonts. And, I have some great leads right now on fonts that look 1700's and 1800's and even some old hymn fonts.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 16, 2017)

Step 2: Burn baby burn! The wife and I were having way too much fun with fire this morning. (This is just for fun and a rough, practice draft.) Btw, I think I may have found a font to replace the modern look.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 16, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> That don't doesn't fit for that kind of paper. It should look like manuscript


And now on the search for the perfect old font. Check this out!


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 16, 2017)

And I just found my font for my notes!


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 17, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> And I just found my font for my notes!


what's the name of that font?


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 17, 2017)

fixxer49 said:


> what's the name of that font?


Baker Script.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 17, 2017)

Almost done with the new text and note scripts!


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 17, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> That don't doesn't fit for that kind of paper. It should look like manuscript


Alrighty, how about now?


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 17, 2017)

Now I just need to print it on some nice, heavy linen paper and burn it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 18, 2017)

Updated! Take a look at the first post now.


----------

